# Questions about Paph Lowii



## Ed3n (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi, it's me again with another question.
I've finally received my Phrag Sedenii and paph Gary Romagna x Pinnochio via mail and potted them, both flowering size and in great healthy condition. I will post a pic later when I have time. 
What I would like to know is that I came across another paph on ebay which I like to get some opinions before I go ahead bidding. It's a paph Lowii. 
Just want to know from everyone experience, how difficult is this paph to grow or to bloom. Being a species paph and also multifloral, I expect it to be finicky and not easy to grow. If you could comment on the light level, temperature and humidity, that will give a more idea whether or not I can meet this paph's requirement. Also being multifloral, does it takes 10 years to bloom? I look forward to seeing some replies. 

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 16, 2009)

Paph lowii is one of the easist multis to grow and flower. It's typically epiphic, growing in trees. Grow in good light such as Phal light or a bit brighter. Fertilize like all the other Paphs and leave out any calcium additives.


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Paph lowii is one of the easist multis to grow and flower. It's typically epiphic, growing in trees. Grow in good light such as Phal light or a bit brighter. Fertilize like all the other Paphs and leave out any calcium additives.



I've used oyster shell a lot with my lowii's. Although they are normally epiphytic there is also documentation of them growing on limestone rock sympatrically with sanderianum. They are not picky at all on potting mix.

They can be big, aggressive growers, so be ready with xtra space. Once adapted, you can get them up to Cattleya light (fairly bright). I think the only tricky part with this species is during blooming air humidity should be high for maximum petal extension. Otherwise they get "hound-dog" petals.

This is a very widespread species in nature with many established breeding lines, so you may find a lot of individual preferences in optimal culture.


----------



## noel (Sep 21, 2009)

lowiis are not picky plants,mine grow vigourously,but they do need higher light but indirect(if you live in the tropical area,direct light can kill your paph within few days(afternoon sun))......they are one of the begginers plant...and they are one of the faster growing multis,apart from the snails of the multis like sanderianum,rothschildianum,stonei,thus i do not reccomend it for you,as they are picky(esp sanderianum).but they indeed are very tempting to have(esp sanderianum again).who can resist to have a paph species that has a petal of 50 cm long?so,go ahead and bid it,you wil be happy with your decision:clap:


----------



## Paul (Sep 21, 2009)

noel said:


> lowiis are not picky plants,mine grow vigourously,but they do need higher light but indirect(if you live in the tropical area,direct light can kill your paph within few days(afternoon sun))......they are one of the begginers plant...and they are one of the faster growing multis,apart from the snails of the multis like sanderianum,rothschildianum,stonei,thus i do not reccomend it for you,as they are picky(esp sanderianum).but they indeed are very tempting to have(esp sanderianum again).who can resist to have a paph species that has a petal of 50 cm long?so,go ahead and bid it,you wil be happy with your decision:clap:




that's funny but lowii's have never been big vigourous growers for me... I'm trying to grow some of them for 4 years now but no bloom yet, and few roots 
whereas some others like stonei, roths, topperii ... are growing like crazy next to them!! :rollhappy:


----------



## noel (Sep 21, 2009)

that's weird,you're opposite to me,my stonei,roth,topperi grows like snail...


----------



## emydura (Sep 21, 2009)

Lowii is the easiest multi-floral for me.

David


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2009)

Paph lowii's don't seem to be too difficult. Of greater concern should be the source and size available. :wink:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 21, 2009)

While haynaldianum is the easiest, I find that lowii is the 2nd easiest of all multifloral paphs. It grows quickly, so you can get a seedling without worrying that only your 3rd generation descendants will see it bloom, does not take any special efforts or conditions to bloom, and, while it likes bright light, it doesn't need anything intense. However, I find that they are also prone to "sudden death syndrome"...they will grow well, bloom easily, then inexplicably decline and die. Take care, Eric


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for all your responses.
Actually I'm going to give the Paph. Lowii a miss because it is a seedling and I would have to wait a few more years for it to mature before it flowers. However, I was fortunate enough to find a flowering size Paph haynaldianum from a specialised grower which as Eric has suggested (also from other posts I read in this forum) is much easier to grow. It was certainly interesting to read everyone's comments about their experiences with P. Lowii. 
Cheers,
Ed


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 22, 2009)

:clap: Congrats! Good choice! 
I have some haynaldianum hybrids & they've been rather compact & good, easy growers. I bet there will be a lowii in the future for you!


----------



## Jimsox (Sep 22, 2009)

How can you pass on a Lowii?? I got mine last year and as others have said, it's growing quickly and looking healthier and healthier this last month....well that could just be the wonderful San Diego weather....heehee...


----------



## callosum (Sep 22, 2009)

I used to keep this plant on windowsill at Manila and it's flowered and last lons broom but one by one flowered


----------



## callosum (Sep 22, 2009)

*Paph in Manila , Phillippine*

I used to keep this plant on windowsill at Manila and it's flowered and last long bloom but one by one flowered:rollhappy:


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2009)

Hehe, I'm definitely not giving up on the lowii, I still think this paph is amazing, but just want to give the haynaldianum a go first. The lowii will definitely be in my future wish list. Thanks all again for your suggestion.:rollhappy:


----------



## delphiguy (Sep 25, 2009)

callosum
where did you get you lowii from?


----------

